
Play pictionary against an AI - joak
https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/#
======
joak
Quite fun to play...

I draw awfully but nonetheless the AI got it, I'm impressed

Ok, ok, I know I shouldn't: deep learning just works, it's not news anymore

------
DanBC
There were lots of comments in this thread a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965311)

------
andrewfromx
this is great video showing how neural networks learn
[https://streamable.com/6htc](https://streamable.com/6htc)

